# Replacement tie strips



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

A buddy of mine needs replacement tie strips for Aristo track. Where can you get them?


Thanks, Bob


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Lots available on ebay,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261308777536?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Full disclosure: I listed that auction.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li stocks tie strips in many colors. check them out.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

If they don't have to be made by Aristocraft, there are several options. I would think that as long as the rail base fits on the tie strip, you could use different kinds of tie strips. I suppose that if you want them to look the same, that would make a difference.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

He's thinking about tossing the tie strips and hand spiking the rail. That would be cool.


Thanks for all the leads. His looking the options.

vr Bob


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The box on the bay (102') actually went for more $$$ per foot than the two boxes (96') I ordered new from AristoCraft last week.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got confirmation that my ties shipped today.


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I cannot explain why they sold for more but I will also not complain about it! 

Perhaps with shipping the cost was less


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By bicyclexc on 24 Oct 2013 06:04 PM 
I cannot explain why they sold for more but I will also not complain about it! 

Perhaps with shipping the cost was less 

Not for me.


----------

